# Little white fibers



## lxstang (Mar 4, 2003)

I just did a water change on my tank and there are all these little white fibers everywhere. I have a bunch of live plants in the tank with the 3 red bellies. It is almost like they are moving on their own like little worms or something. Maybe this is a stupid question and I am imagining that. Anyone know what this would be? Could it just be fibers from the plants? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

FLUKES, cant harm fish, they come from uneaten food and poop. Isonex helps if they get out of hand. everyone gets them every so often


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Dont worry they are harmless, just change your water more often and dont over feed. I think everyone gets them sooner or later.

Will


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they said it, they are harmless, and are caused by too much tank pollution - GO CLEAN IT AGAIN!

Oh, and welcome to the site


----------

